# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Bàn phím bị nhiễm virus

## thethitotiu

phím ctrl bên phải bàn phím của mình lúc được lúc không, khả năng bị virus có thể coi là 99%.
mọi lần vẫn bình thường, kể từ lúc cắm cái usb mà mình biết chắc là có virus rồi mới bị thế, lúc đấy cần quá nên buộc phải cắm. (cái usb đó vừa cắm vào 1 máy khác mà chuột và bàn phím cứ lung tung beng, kick vào file hay foder nào cũng tự động và recycle bin)
các cao thủ giúp mình với nhé, không biết là loại virus gì và diệt ntn?

----------


## canhosaigon

bạn update av mới nhất rồi diệt. có thể virus đã "ăn" mất driver của bàn phím, bạn cài lại coi sao?
cũng có thể do kẹt phím đó!
thân!

----------


## 360vietnam

ngu thế bàn phím sao có thể nhiễm virut đc 
chắc bị kẹt phím rồi

----------


## daiklinh688

bạn coi lại 2 khả năng
1 là do phím đó của bạn bị kẹt ( bạn mở ra khôi phục lại hoặc gỏ nhẹ nó coi sao )
2 là phím đó của bạn bị liệt 9 có lẻ phải thay mới ^^! )
chứ bàn phím ko thể nhiểm virus đc bạn à

----------


## tuoiyeux

ý của mình là con virus liên quan đến bàn phím (và chuột) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].
bàn phím không bị kẹt, mang sang máy khác (không có virus) dùng bình thường, mang bàn phím khác sang máy mình lại bị như thế. vả lại cái phím đó ở máy mình nó cứ chập chờn, lúc được lúc không, nên mình mới nói là 99% là do virus, 1% là mình ko biết.
có thể có cách nào xử lý đơn giản mà mình gà ko biết chăng???

----------


## maingocbichvn

bạn lấy cái bàn phím của máy khác lắp vào máy bạn xem thế nào. chắc ko phải virus đâu.

----------


## parkhill

kẹt phím 100%,ko fai do virus, bàn phím thuộc bộ phận phần cứng chứ có phải phần mềm đâuu mà virus, [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])bạn dùng cái gì đó bật cái phím ctrt lên sau đó thử dùng cái gì dài dài đâm vào nó coi nó còn dùng dc ko??ko dùng dc là hỏng bo mạch trong bàn phím, còn dùng dc thì lắp vào là dc

----------


## balothuhn

*bàn phím của mình cũng bị kẹt*

hôm nay thấy máy laptop của người bạn bị kẹt mình tưởng la do phần cứng. tối động đến máy mình cũng có hiện tượng bị kẹt. có phải trùng hợp cùng hỏng bàn phím hay do virut?

----------


## clickenter

-chuột nhảy và click lung tung, bàn phím tương tự => 2 nguyên nhân:
+main có vấn đề, thường đi kèm 1 số hiện tượng khác như mỗi lần khởi động cpu tự tắt-bật vài lần rồi mới chịu chạy; win đang chạy thì bị đơ. (cái này mình gặp nhiều rồi)
+máy của bạn bị lỗi sau khi cắm usb ->99% là do nguyên nhân virus or driver bị lỗi. =>giải pháp: vào device manager, uninstall driver để cho nó tự update lại; dùng phần mềm antivirus quét toàn bộ hệ thống.

----------

